# [SOLVED] HP Envy Mute LED

## lixo1

Dear all,

I'm observing that my mute button never changes color (orange=mute on, nothing= mute off) with gentoo kernel 2.6.34-r6.

On ubuntu 10.04 I fixed this issue installing the linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic (2.6.31.22.35) package, that probably provides a new version of alsa. On Ubuntu 10.10 this issue is already fixed.

So, on Gentoo I emerged alsa-utils, alsa-firmware, alsa-tools, alsa-headers version 1.0.23-r1, then alsaconfig and finally reboot, but it doesn't work!

Someone have an idea about what I'm missing? Thank you very much for any kind of help!

here you have my emerge --search alsa:

```

*  dev-python/pyalsa

      Latest version available: 1.0.22

      Latest version installed: 1.0.22

      Size of files: 38 kB

      Homepage:      http://alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Python Bindings for Alsa lib

      License:       GPL-2

*  dev-python/pyalsaaudio

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 73 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/pyalsaaudio http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyalsaaudio

      Description:   A Python wrapper for the ALSA API

      License:       PSF-2.4

*  mail-client/balsa

      Latest version available: 2.4.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,857 kB

      Homepage:      http://pawsa.fedorapeople.org/balsa/

      Description:   Email client for GNOME

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23

      Size of files: 789 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  media-libs/alsa-oss

      Latest version available: 1.0.17

      Latest version installed: 1.0.17

      Size of files: 242 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/libclalsadrv

      Latest version available: 1.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kokkinizita.net/linuxaudio/

      Description:   An audio library by Fons Adriaensen <fons.adriaensen@skynet.be>

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/alsa-plugins

      Latest version available: 1.0.23-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23-r1

      Size of files: 318 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   ALSA extra plugins

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/alsaequal

      Latest version available: 0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 23 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.thedigitalmachine.net/alsaequal.html

      Description:   a real-time adjustable equalizer plugin for ALSA

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

      Latest version available: 0.10.29

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,296 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-driver [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23

      Size of files: 3,678 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23

      Size of files: 3,259 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.23

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23

      Size of files: 1,566 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.23-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.23-r1

      Size of files: 4,311 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsamixer-app [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 26 kB

      Homepage:      http://dockapps.org/file.php/id/253

      Description:   AlsaMixer.app is a simple mixer dockapp

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsamixergui

      Latest version available: 0.9.0.1.2-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 68 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   AlsaMixerGui - a FLTK based amixer Frontend

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsaplayer

      Latest version available: 0.99.80-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 786 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsaplayer.org

      Description:   A heavily multi-threaded pluggable audio player.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

      Latest version available: 0.9.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 91 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.paw.za.org/projects/gnome-alsamixer

      Description:   Gnome based ALSA Mixer

      License:       GPL-2

*  sci-electronics/balsa [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,347 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cs.manchester.ac.uk/apt/projects/tools/balsa/

      Description:   The Balsa asynchronous synthesis system

      License:       GPL-2
```

Last edited by lixo1 on Mon Oct 11, 2010 8:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## audiodef

I think you might be able to do something with xev and, well, this: 

http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/keys.htm

There's a nifty XOSD program or two you can make use of also, just can't remember what it's called.

----------

## lixo1

Thank you very much for your reply, but I forget to say that my mute button works, the only problem is the led color.

Any hints?

----------

## audiodef

Orange paint?   :Razz: 

You got me there. Let us know if you find a solution.

----------

## lixo1

Hi,

I fixed the problem installing by hand alsa-drivers, alsa-libs and alsa-utils 1.0.23.

In fact my card: IDT 92HD81B1X5, is supported only with alsa >= 1.0.23

I also tried gentoo kernel 2.6.35-r10 but the alsa driver buildin doesn't solve the problem.

Thanks for all help.

----------

## bandreabis

 *lixo1 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I fixed the problem installing by hand alsa-drivers, alsa-libs and alsa-utils 1.0.23.
> 
> In fact my card: IDT 92HD81B1X5, is supported only with alsa >= 1.0.23
> ...

 

I have a similar problem with my DV8002EA.

Also if I reboot my notebook with Master muted I find muted also PCM and CD, so I have to manually unmute the three of them.

Ho can I use alsa-driver instead of kernel modules, as alsa-driver is Hard Masked?

Many thanks.

Andrea

----------

## lixo1

Hi,

Here an easy tutorial without using portage: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/

Cheers.

----------

## bandreabis

Hi. Is there a gentoo way to achieve this?

Many thanks

----------

